# RAM unterschiedlicher hersteller



## giga871 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

meine Frage:
ist es möglich den Arbeitsspeicher unterschiedlicher Hersteller gemeinsam zu kombinieren ?!
habe zurzeit DDR2 RAM von Kingston (2x2GB) verbaut, Ich möchte aber zusätzlich 2GB von Samsung mit dazu haben.
muss Ich da was im BIOS umstellen oder so?

macht das sinn? (hätte angst wegen Abstürze, Datenverlus, etc.)

Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

Ideal wäre identischer oder ähnlicher RAM ( Takt Latenzen ) dann sollte es am wenigsten Probleme geben wenn überhaupt. Anonsten gibt das langsamste Modell den Takt an. Ich hatte letztens noch einen C2D mit 3 unterschiedlichen Modulen und der ließ sich gar noch hervorragend übertakten.


----------



## Rixx (14. Oktober 2012)

die Latenzen mußt Du im Bios manuell einstellen. Also z.B. 5-5-5-15 2T bei 1,8 - 2,2 V je nachdem was der RAM Hersteller vorgibt. Ich habe keine Probleme. GEIL mit OCZ gemischt. Insgesamt 6 GB.


----------



## giga871 (14. Oktober 2012)

ok ich probiers jetzt mal aus...
also PC aus, und den Speicher einfach dazu stecken fertig, oder?!

sollte Ich das ganze dann noch Testen? (wegen Stabilität...)
muss dann "abschließend" noch was in Windows geändert werden ? (z.b. Auslagerungsdatei abschalten) ich habe keine erfahrung mit sowas

meld` mich dann nochmal (wenn er dann noch läuft) oh gott...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, ausschalten und RAM dazustecken. Sollte eigendlich dann alles gewesen sein. Wenn alles auf Auto steht bräuchte man auch nix machen, ansonsten müßte man ev. die Command Rate auf 2 setzen im Bios


----------



## giga871 (14. Oktober 2012)

so bin wieder hier und er läuft noch!
die Command Rate hab Ich auch auf 2 umgestellt (was bringt das bitteschön) ?!

juhu jetzt hab Ich 6GB RAM  (ich weiss das ist manchen vllt. noch zu wenig, aber mir reichts)

eins noch:
noch weiter DDR2 RAM zu kaufen ist blödsinn oder, da es ja schon DDR3 gibt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal was zu dem Thema. Mehr RAM würde ich nicht kaufen, auch sind die Preise von DDR2 nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

giga871 schrieb:


> so bin wieder hier und er läuft noch!
> die Command Rate hab Ich auch auf 2 umgestellt (was bringt das bitteschön) ?!
> 
> juhu jetzt hab Ich 6GB RAM  (ich weiss das ist manchen vllt. noch zu wenig, aber mir reichts)
> ...


 
Schön. In der Regel geht sowas problemlos.
Mehr RAM lohnt nicht. DDR2 ist einfach Geschichte.


----------



## giga871 (14. Oktober 2012)

stelle mir eh bald ein neues System zusammen 

bin nur noch am überlegen welche "Basis" es sein soll (AMD oder Intel) 
dann muss es einfach DDR3 sein!
hat auch noch Zeit ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2012)

Derzeitig wohl nicht das System was dein Avatar verkörpert


----------



## giga871 (14. Oktober 2012)

nein  zumindest nicht der AthlonII (weil Ich AMD Fan bin ), denke da eher an einen Intel Core i5, oder i7 ODER doch einen AMD FX ?! mal sehen was der Geldbeutel hergibt ... brauche ja "bloß" ein neues Board, CPU, und passendes RAM! der rest ist ja noch top, wie Ich finde


----------



## PC-Profi (20. Oktober 2012)

AMD FX verbraucht mehr Strom im Vergleich zu i5 und i7...wen ich die wahl hätte würde ich i5 nehmen... i7 bring keine grossen vorteile beim zocken nur beim rendering, einigen programm usw...des weiteren ist i5 deutlich güntiger als ein i7... bei i5 brauchst du aber DDR-3 ist aber sau günstig geworden... 8Gb nur 40 euro  (1333 müsstel locker reichen).... neben einem i5 kann ich auch den Xeon zb123v2 empfehlen... ist so teuer wie der i5 aber hat mehr power... Mainboard für i5 und Xeon ist beides Sockel 1155... Mainboard kostet ca 100 Euro.... alles zusammen Mainboard CPU und Speicher ca 330 Euro... Grafigkarte PCI 3.0 GTX 660Ti verbraucht nur 140W hat aber Power ohne ende... der Haken kostet noch ca 250 Euro..tendenz aber fallend..


----------

